# comparing remingtons



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a good knowledge on the difference between remington 700 models and the 770 models. I've been keeping an eye out for a used rifle probably youth sized in either 243 or 7mm-08 and have found that remington offers both in both lines of rifles.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well that question has never been asked before...

https://www.google.com/search?q=700+vs+770&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

;-)

-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Also look at a model 7 in the 7mm-08. The stock isn't youth but it does have much shorter leghth of pull.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Plastic bolt stop pressed on barrel. 770s are disposable


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In a nutshell, the 700 is the gold standard of modern bolt actions. Renown for its accuracy and great trigger potential. It was designed for shooters, by shooters. 
The 770 is the standard of not much. It was designed by lawyers for accountants. Or maybe for lawyers by accountants. We're not sure which.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I would avoid the 770 - not much good is said about them. I'd second the idea of checking out the model 7 or even looking at a Savage Axis.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree that the 770 is no where near the gun the 700 is. that should be obvious from the price difference. but I sold quite a few 770s as beginner packages to guys getting their kids into hunting when i used to work at a gun store. depending on what you wanna pay i think they're not bad, as long as you realize you're paying for a 770 and not a 700. 

that being said, ill put in a shameless plug that i have a 770 in 30-06 with a 3x9 scope for sale if you're interested in that caliber at all. but obviously if its in your budget id pick a 700 over a 770


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was kinda looking for the specific differences. But it is clear that the 700 is far superior in quality than the aforementioned. I would probably be wise to go with the 700 or similar as it will go through 6 different shooters 2-3 years apart.

Cheddar


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I picked up a scoped 700 in -06 at wally world for 371 out the door. Adult sized but they also had a .243 youth package as well for the same price. The scope is ehh, but the gun is awesome. My son killed his first idaho buck with it yesterday at 300 yards and it is a sexy looking rifle too. 

A friend of mine bought a 770 4 yeare ago and it didnt make it through 1 season. The bolt wouldnt pick-up another round, hard to close the bolt, and the scope was garbage.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I picked up a scoped 700 in -06 at wally world for 371 out the door. Adult sized but they also had a .243 youth package as well for the same price. .


Has this been recently. That is a better deal than what folks are wanting for their used rifles.

Cheddar


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

May 25th this year


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I picked up a scoped 700 in -06 at wally world for 371 out the door.


:shock:
Dang! For a real, legit model 700? I've been paying more than that for just the action. If I'd have known that I would have bought a couple and saved them for when my grandkids got old enough to hunt.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't know if that was clearance or what but 371 out the door is normally about what a 770 combo sells for new. id love to find that price too for a build im about to do.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Riverdale walmart regular price


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

See, now this is why i post questions on this forum vs just doing google searches.

Cheddar


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

I own both models and I have to say the 770 doesn't get quite enough credit. It's in an entirely different class than the 700 and the two shouldn't be compared. I've always thought that's what killed it. If I was gonna buy a rifle that I knew would pass from kid to kid I would consider the 770 for sure. I've improved mine quite a bit though and maybe that's why I don't hate it so much. For less than 40 bucks I glass-bedded it and smoothed out the bolt, its raceways, and polished the trigger sear. I enjoy pretending I'm a gunsmith and it all turned out good for a low price, so in my mind it was worth it. For a pressed barrel it's accuracy is actually pretty good. It won't come close to the performance of a 700, especially a custom blueprinted, trued, bedded 700, but it was never meant to. I'm struggling to find the sense in the lawyer/accountant comment. The 770 has to carry more liability for them, it's more poorly made and not near as strong. I would bet the profit margins are about the same as the 700, and the amount of 770's sold is a tiny fraction of the 700's. I do not love my 770 in any way, but it is alright and for the ridiculously low price it would make an ok beginner rifle.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Loke - easy on the accountants! ;-)

Walmart in Evanston has Remington 700's for $377. They have a few of the following calibers: 243, 270, 30-06, and 7mm.


----------

